# TMC Aquaray 2 channel controller



## livewire (27 Apr 2013)

Hello everyone,

I purchased my second 1500 Ultima LED tile today and need to source a 2 channel controller with Storm function for it.

Already have one for my first tile but cant seem to find anywhere selling the 2 channel controller with the storm function, can find loads of the normal controllers but want the one with the storm function. Can anyone please help me out?

_ps; reason I am not going for a 8 channel controller is because I may want to use the tiles on two separate smaller tanks in the future._

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Apr 2013)

I may be wrong but im pretty sure they all have storm control as they only make a 2 channel and an 8 channel.
AquaRay Lighting Controller | Charterhouse Aquatics
Reefstore :: Lighting :: Aquaray LED Lighting :: Aquaray Controllers & Power Supplies :: AquaRay Power Lighting Controller

loads out there...


----------



## livewire (27 Apr 2013)

You may be right, but the thing that makes me "think" that not all have the storm feature is the bit in the top right hand corner that says "Includes Storm Function"
Most for sale dont have this so I guess they don't have the feature, hopefully someone can confirm before I order one.


----------



## NattyAntlers (27 Apr 2013)

I have a two chanel and it does not have the storm function.
When I was looking for one on ebay I did see listed two chanel ones with the storm function but maybe only a couple.
They did sell for a few pounds more.


----------



## livewire (27 Apr 2013)

Thanks for confirming, I will have to hold tight then for the storm version. 

I have 8 weeks to find one till my new tank is made and delivered by AquariumsLTDUK, so should find one by then.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Apr 2013)

ah, i stand corrected then guys. TMC website is down but found it on a US page
AquaRay | Controllers
Most outlets dont make that very clear.

I just bought the 8 way a few weeks back and to be honest im a little disappointed at what it can actually do (cant even have a few hours at 5% as moonlight!)... ive had a little look about and every other controller offers heaps of functions, just dont know if they are cross compatible with the TMC tile connections. Im going to look into it more and likely sell the 8 way on ebay if there are better options that will work.


----------



## livewire (27 Apr 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> ah, i stand corrected then guys. TMC website is down but found it on a US page
> AquaRay | Controllers
> Most outlets dont make that very clear.
> 
> I just bought the 8 way a few weeks back and to be honest im a little disappointed at what it can actually do (cant even have a few hours at 5% as moonlight!)... ive had a little look about and every other controller offers heaps of functions, just dont know if they are cross compatible with the TMC tile connections. Im going to look into it more and likely sell the 8 way on ebay if there are better options that will work.


 

TBH for the money you would have thought more features would be included. Seems a lot to pay for in essence only a timer and a dimmer.


----------

